# 2020 Timeline for visas applied for within the UK



## nyclon

This is a timeline thread for those applying for visas from within the UK. Please copy and paste into a new post and add your dates. Update when you get more information with *THE WHOLE* timeline. *This thread is for 2020 timelines ONLY.* Any comments will be removed.


*Type of visa applying for:
Completed online application:
Uploaded documents:

Invited to book a biometric's appointment:
Booked biometric's appointment:

OR

Received email that previous biometrics will be used:
Invited to upload facial image:
Uploaded facial image:

Received email saying visa was granted:
Received BRP:*

If you applied in 2021, please use this thread to post your timeline:









2021 Timeline for visas applied within the UK


Hi, I’ve decided to start a new timeline thread for 2021, I hope the moderators don’t mind it. This is a timeline thread for those applying for visas from within the UK. Please copy and paste into a new post and add your dates. Update when you get more information. This thread is for timelines...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## ANS1

Type of visa applying for: FLR - spouse visa
Completed online application: 21/07/20
Uploaded documents: 26/07/20
Invited to book a biometric's appointment: Waiting


----------



## twee

*Type of visa applying for:* ... ILR (M)
*Completed my online application:* ... April 10, 2020
*Uploaded all documents:* ( to Sopra Steria website ) ... April 11, 2020

*Received email that my previous biometrics will be used:* ... Rec’d July 4, 2020
*Invited to upload facial image:* ... Waiting for instructions


----------



## ithinkin

Type of visa applying for: ILR 

Completed my online application: . 13 June 2020

Uploaded all documents: ...and 'submitted' by clicking / accepting on 21 July 2020

Received email that my previous biometrics will be used: 23 July 2020

Invited to upload facial image: .... 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JS123

Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR
Completed online application: Submitted online application 28 March 2020
Uploaded documents: During April 2020 (uploaded, but not clicked submit)

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
Invited to upload facial image: Waiting
Uploaded facial image: Waiting


----------



## StuartieG

Type of visa applying for: FLR (M) extension
Completed online application: Submitted online application 3 April 2020
Uploaded documents: 21 July 2020 (and submitted)

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
Invited to upload facial image: Waiting
Uploaded facial image: Waiting


----------



## beginat

*Ilr (m)*

Type of visa applying for: ILR 

Completed my online application: . 10 June 2020

Uploaded all documents: ...10 June 2020

Received email that my previous biometrics will be used: 23 July 2020

Invited to upload facial image: .... Waiting


----------



## nyclon

Bump


----------



## beginat

beginat said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR
> 
> Completed my online application: . 10 June 2020
> 
> Uploaded all documents: ...10 June 2020
> 
> Received email that my previous biometrics will be used: 23 July 2020
> 
> Invited to upload facial image: .... Waiting


FES Appointment email:01/08/2020 eligible for face capture IDV, if opt out write UKVI before 7/08/2020

Waiting for IDV app to upload Fce image


----------



## Purplebee

Type of visa applying for: FLR (M) extension
Completed online application: June 20th 2020
Uploaded documents: July 17th 
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: July 23rd 2020
Invited to upload facial image: Waiting
Uploaded facial image: Waiting


----------



## twee

*Type of visa applying for:* ... ILR (M)
*Completed my online application: *... April 10, 2020
*Uploaded all documents: ( to Sopra Steria website ) *... April 11, 2020

*Received email that my previous biometrics will be used:* ... Rec’d July 4, 2020
*Invited to upload facial image:* ... Rec'd Aug.1st by email
*Uploaded Facial Image via IDV App *... waiting for IDV app to become available to proceed


----------



## ANS1

ANS1 said:


> Type of visa applying for: FLR - spouse visa
> Completed online application: 21/07/20
> Uploaded documents: 26/07/20
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment: Waiting


Update

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 06/08/20
Invited to upload facial image: waiting


----------



## nyclon

Bump


----------



## clever-octopus

Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
Completed online application: 27 July 2020
Uploaded documents: 31 July 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 5 August 2020
Invited to upload facial image: (Not yet)
Uploaded facial image: (Not yet)

Received email saying visa was granted: (Not yet)
Received BRP: (Not yet)


----------



## mcc1380

Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
Completed online application: 6 July 2020
Uploaded documents: 6 July 2020
Hit Submit button on UKVCAS for uploaded documents: around 12th July 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 5 August 2020
Invited to upload facial image: (Not yet)
Uploaded facial image: (Not yet)
Received email saying visa was granted: (Not yet)
Received BRP: (Not yet)


----------



## salix

Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
Completed online application: 4 August 2020
Uploaded documents: 5 August 2020 (and submitted)

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 
Booked biometric's appointment:


----------



## beginat

*IDV app OPT OUT*

Applied for ILR Route : SET (M)
Service: Standard 
Date application Submitted Online: 10/06/2020
Payment Debited : 10/06/2020
Email received from UKVCAS for biometrics reuse: 23/07/2020
Response for Opt out: 06/08/2020
Email received from UKVCAS to book appointment: 13/08/2020 -
Booked appointment 17/08/2020
Date Biometrics Enrolled : Awaiting
Approval Received : Awaiting
BRP Card Received : Awaiting


----------



## nomaan42

Type of visa applying for: FLR (M) extension
Completed online application: Submitted online application 15th August 2020
Uploaded documents: 15th August 2020 (and submitted)

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: Waiting
Invited to upload facial image: Waiting
Uploaded facial image: Waiting


----------



## GiantButton

Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR
Completed online application: Submitted online application 14 August 2020
Uploaded documents: 16 August & submitted

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: Waiting
Invited to upload facial image:
Invited to upload facial image: 
Uploaded facial image: 

Received email saying visa was granted:
Received BRP:


----------



## elementra

Type of visa applying for: ILR - (SET) M
Completed online application: 8 July 2020
Uploaded documents:8 July 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 6 August 2020
Invited to upload facial image: Waiting for app
Uploaded facial image:Waiting for app

Received email saying visa was granted:
Received BRP:


----------



## pjlx

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension

Completed online application: 15/08/20

Uploaded documents:

Invited to book a biometric's appointment:

Booked biometric's appointment:

OR

Received email that previous biometrics will be used:

Invited to upload facial image:

Uploaded facial image:

Received email saying visa was granted:

Received BRP:

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## beginat

*Ilr-m*

Applied for ILR Route : SET (M)
Service: Standard 
Date application Submitted Online: 10/06/2020
Payment Debited : 10/06/2020
Email received from UKVCAS for biometrics reuse: 23/07/2020
Response for Opt out: 06/08/2020
Email received from UKVCAS to book appointment: 13/08/2020 -
Date Biometrics Enrolled : 17/08/20
Approval Received : Awaiting
BRP Card Received : Awaiting


----------



## summerday

Type of visa applying for: ILR (plus dependent)
Completed online application: 16 August 
Uploaded documents: 22 August

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: waiting
Booked biometric's appointment: waiting


----------



## JS123

Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR
Completed online application: Submitted online application 28 March 2020
Uploaded documents: During April 2020 (submitted early August 2020)

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 19 August
Uploaded facial image: 19 August
Awaiting outcome


----------



## beginat

*Ilr set (m)*

Applied for Indefinite Leave To Remain: SET (M)
Date of application : 10/06/2020
Type of application : Standard application
Payment Debited : 10/06/2020
Docs uploaded to UKVCAS : 10/06/2020
Opt out IDV app : 07/08/2020 
Date Biometrics Enrolled : 17/08/2020
Approval Email Received : No Email
BRP Card Received : 26/08/2020. 
Status ILR Valid Until : 31/12/2024 validity is due to 

https://bateswells.co.uk/2020/03/wh...idence-permit-brp-expire-on-31-december-2024/


----------



## ANFEROSA

Type of visa applying for: FRL(M) extension
Completed online application: 17 April 2020
Uploaded documents: June
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 24 August 2020
Uploaded facial image: 27 August 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: (not yet)
Received BRP: (not yet)


----------



## jessicalees

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension

Completed online application: June 3, 2020

Uploaded documents: Mid June and submitted docs when that feature became available in early July. Received follow up July 20 to submit further proof of residence.

Invited to book a biometric's appointment:

Booked biometric's appointment:

OR

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: July 23

Invited to upload facial image: August 27

Uploaded facial image: August 28

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting

Received BRP:


----------



## AshCasey11

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension

Completed online application: 4th April 2020

Email asking for documents to speed up application: 15th June 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3rd July 2020

Submitted Documents 27th July 2020

Invited to upload facial image: 22nd August 2020

Uploaded facial image: 22nd August 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting

Received BRP: waiting


----------



## paulm7

Type of visa applying for: SET(M)
Completed online application: 28/6/20
Uploaded documents: 11/7/20

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 20/7/20
Booked biometric's appointment: 27/7/20

Received email saying visa was granted: 28/8/20
Received BRP: Waiting


----------



## ithinkin

Type of visa applying for: ILR 

Completed my online application: 13 June 2020

Uploaded all documents: ...and 'submitted' by clicking / accepting on 21 July 2020

Received email that my previous biometrics will be used: 23 July 2020

Invited to upload facial image: 28 Aug 2020. 

Submitted face image: 28 Aug 2020. 

Approval received: Waiting....



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mcc1380

mcc1380 said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
> Completed online application: 6 July 2020
> Uploaded documents: 6 July 2020
> Hit Submit button on UKVCAS for uploaded documents: around 12th July 2020
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 5 August 2020
> Invited to upload facial image: (Not yet)
> Uploaded facial image: (Not yet)
> Received email saying visa was granted: (Not yet)
> Received BRP: (Not yet)


update:
Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
Completed online application: 6 July 2020
Uploaded documents: 6 July 2020
Hit Submit button on UKVCAS for uploaded documents: around 12th July 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 5 August 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 29/08/2020 4:35PM
Uploaded facial image: Not yet -- 
Received email saying visa was granted: (Not yet)
Received BRP: (Not yet)


----------



## nyclon

This is a reminder. This thread is for timelines ONLY. Please stick to timeline updates and refrain from comments. Thank you.


----------



## USexport

Type of visa applying for: FLR (M)

Completed online application: Submitted online application 31 August 2020 

Prompted immediately to book appointment for providing documents and biometrics by 30th of October. No appointments were available from now to October 3rd. Will update when I’ve booked an appointment.


----------



## pjlx

pjlx said:


> Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension
> 
> Completed online application: 15/08/20
> 
> Uploaded documents:
> 
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment:
> 
> Booked biometric's appointment:
> 
> OR
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used:
> 
> Invited to upload facial image:
> 
> Uploaded facial image:
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted:
> 
> Received BRP:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension

Completed online application: 15/08/20

Uploaded and submitted documents: 31/08/20

Invited to book a biometric's appointment:

Booked biometric's appointment:

OR

Received email that previous biometrics will be used:

Invited to upload facial image:

Uploaded facial image:

Received email saying visa was granted:

Received BRP:

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## reneeclaire

Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation / Citizenship
Completed online application: 13/08/2020
Uploaded documents: 13/08/2020 (and submitted)

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 27/08/2020
Invited to upload facial image: (advised by 14/09/2020)
Uploaded facial image:

Received email saying visa was granted:
Received BRP:


----------



## JGun

Type of visa applying for: ILR
Completed online application: 26 May 2020
Uploaded documents: intermittently through June and July

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: N/A
Booked biometric's appointment: N/A

OR

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 27 Aug 2020
Uploaded facial image: 31 Aug 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: Waiting for email
Received BRP: Waiting for BRP


----------



## clever-octopus

*UPDATE*

Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
Completed online application: 27 July 2020
Uploaded documents: 31 July 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 5 August 2020
*Invited to upload facial image: 30 August (IDV invitation email sent at 10:00pm)
Uploaded facial image: 31 August*

Received email saying visa was granted: (Not yet)
Received BRP: (Not yet)


----------



## Jawadhassan

Applied for ILR Route : SET (M)
Service: Standard
Date application Submitted Online: 25/06/2020
Payment Debited : 25/06/2020 
Opt out of biometric reuse : 04/08/2020
Date Biometrics Enrolled : 19/08/2020 135 £
Approval Received : 27/08/2020
BRP Card Received : 02/09/2020
Thanks a lot to this fouram, good luck to everyone


----------



## staygold

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET(M)
Completed online application: 23 May 2020
Uploaded documents: 29 Aug 2020 _(decided to wait and upload/submit docs when I uploaded facial image on the app as I was waiting for my LitUK test date anyways)_

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 4 July 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 27 Aug 2020
Uploaded facial image: 29 Aug 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: Awaiting
Received BRP: Awaiting


----------



## GiantButton

Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR
Completed online application: Submitted online application 14 August 2020
Uploaded documents: 16 August & submitted

*Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 03/09/20*
Invited to upload facial image:
Invited to upload facial image:
Uploaded facial image:

Received email saying visa was granted:
Received BRP:


----------



## pjlx

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension

Completed online application: 15/08/20

Uploaded and submitted documents: 31/08/20

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 03/09/20

Invited to upload facial image:

Uploaded facial image:

Received email saying visa was granted:

Received BRP:

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richjohn

Type of visa applying for: SET(M)

Submitted online application: 2nd April 2020

Uploaded and submitted documents: April 2020

Submitted docs (button) 13th July 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: July 2020

Invited to upload facial image: 03/09/2020

Uploaded facial image (and submitted all): 04/09/2020

Received email saying visa was granted: not yet

Received BRP: not yet


----------



## pjlx

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension

Completed online application: 15/08/20

Uploaded and submitted documents: 31/08/20

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 03/09/20

Invited to upload facial image: 05/09/20

Uploaded facial image:

Received email saying visa was granted:

Received BRP:

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## salix

Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
Completed online application: 4 August 2020 (100th anniversary of my father's birth  )
Uploaded documents: 5 August 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 27 August 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 4 September 2020
Uploaded facial image: 5 September 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: (Not yet)
Received BRP: (Not yet)


----------



## reneeclaire

reneeclaire said:


> Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation / Citizenship
> Completed online application: 13/08/2020
> Uploaded documents: 13/08/2020 (and submitted)
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 27/08/2020
> Invited to upload facial image: (advised by 14/09/2020)
> Uploaded facial image:
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted:
> Received BRP:


Update:

Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation / Citizenship
Completed online application: 13/08/2020
Uploaded documents: 13/08/2020 (and submitted)

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 27/08/2020
Invited to upload facial image: (advised by 14/09/2020) 05/09/2020
Uploaded facial image: 05/09/2020 (and submitted)

Received email saying visa was granted:
Received BRP:


----------



## twee

Update:

*Type of Visa applying for* ... ILR (M)
*Completed my online application:* ... April 10, 2020
*Uploaded all documents: ( to UKVCAS website )* ... April 11, 2020

*Received email that my previous biometrics will be used:* ... Rec’d July 4, 2020
*Invited to upload facial image:* … Aug. 22, 2020
*“Submitted" my documents to UKVI* … Aug. 23, 2020
*Uploaded my facial image:* … Sept. 6th, 2020

*Received email saying visa was granted:* ... waiting
*Received my BRP: *… waiting


----------



## pjlx

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension

Completed online application: 15/08/20

Uploaded and submitted documents: 31/08/20

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 03/09/20

Invited to upload facial image: 05/09/20

Uploaded facial image: 06/09/20

Received email saying visa was granted:

Received BRP:

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## summerday

Update:

Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR plus dependent
Completed online application: Submitted online application 16 August 2020
Uploaded documents: 22 August 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 September 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 5th September 
Uploaded facial image: 6th September
Awaiting outcome


----------



## AlleiaOcean

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M)
Completed online application: 16 June 2020
Uploaded documents: 16 June 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 1 August
Invited to upload facial image: Pending
Uploaded facial image: Pending
Received email saying visa was granted: Pending
Received BRP: Pending


----------



## JS123

Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR
Completed online application: Submitted online application 28 March 2020
Uploaded documents: During April 2020 (submitted early August 2020)

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 19 August
Uploaded facial image: 19 August (used IDV app)
Decision (successful) email received: 07/09/2020


----------



## mcc1380

mcc1380 said:


> update:
> Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
> Completed online application: 6 July 2020
> Uploaded documents: 6 July 2020
> Hit Submit button on UKVCAS for uploaded documents: around 12th July 2020
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 5 August 2020
> Invited to upload facial image: 29/08/2020 4:35PM
> Uploaded facial image: Not yet --
> Received email saying visa was granted: (Not yet)
> Received BRP: (Not yet)


Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
Completed online application: 6 July 2020
Uploaded documents: 6 July 2020
Hit Submit button on UKVCAS for uploaded documents: around 12th July 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 5 August 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 29/08/2020 4:35PM
Uploaded facial image: Did not do IDV
In person Biometric: 1st Sept 2020
Received email saying BRP mailed: 7th Sept 2020
BRP Recieved: Not Yet


----------



## Purplebee

Type of visa applying for: FLR (M) extension
Completed online application: June 20th 2020
Uploaded documents: July 17th
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: July 23rd 2020
Invited to upload facial image: September 7th 2020
Uploaded facial image: September 8th 2020


----------



## jenbherm

Type of visa applying for: ILR (Set M)
Completed online application: 5th of September 2020
Uploaded documents: 7th of September 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 
Invited to upload facial image: 
Uploaded facial image:


----------



## ANS1

Type of visa: FLR M
Completed online application: 21/07/20
Uploaded documents: 26/07/20
Received biometric reuse email: 06/08/20
Invited to IDV App: 08/09/20 (finally received after their deadline- chased up with muliple calls/emails)
Uploaded image to IDV app: 08/09/20
Decision: pending


----------



## Erfeen

*ILR(o)*

Type of visa: ILR O
Completed online application: 20/07/20
Uploaded documents: 21/07/20
Received biometric reuse email: 06/08/20
Invited to IDV App: 30/08/20 
Uploaded image to IDV app: 31/08/20
Decision: Waiting


----------



## AshCasey11

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension

Completed online application: 4th April 2020

Email asking for documents to speed up application: 15th June 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3rd July 2020

Submitted Documents 27th July 2020

Invited to upload facial image: 22nd August 2020

Uploaded facial image: 22nd August 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: 10th September 2020

Received BRP: In the post!!!


----------



## Hanz2015

Type of visa applying for: ILR - unmarried partner
Completed online application: 04/09/2020
Uploaded documents: 05/09/2020

Invited to book a biometric's appointment:
Booked biometric's appointment:

OR

Received email that previous biometrics will be used:
Invited to upload facial image:
Uploaded facial image:

Received email saying visa was granted:
Received BRP:


----------



## USexport

Type of visa applying for: FLR

Completed online application: 31 August 2020 

Uploaded documents: 31 August 2020 

Received email that previous biometrics cannot he used and to book an appointment: 10 September 2020

Booked biometrics appointment for: 18 September 2020


----------



## sjbode01

Type of visa applying for: *SET(M) - ILR*
Completed online application: *8 August 2020*
Uploaded documents: *8 August 2020*
Invited to use IDV app OR book a biometrics appointment: *4 September 2020*
Date of biometrics appointment: *8 September 2020* ('premium lounge')
Received email saying visa was granted: *10 September 2020*
Received BRP: [waiting, should be within 7-10 days]


----------



## JS123

JS123 said:


> Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR
> Completed online application: Submitted online application 28 March 2020
> Uploaded documents: During April 2020 (submitted early August 2020)
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
> Invited to upload facial image: 19 August
> Uploaded facial image: 19 August (used IDV app)
> Decision (successful) email received: 07/09/2020


Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR
Completed online application: Submitted online application 28 March 2020
Uploaded documents: During April 2020 (submitted early August 2020)

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 19 August
Uploaded facial image: 19 August (used IDV app)
Decision (successful) email received: 07/09/2020

*BRP Received: 11/09/2020 (with no tracking info beforehand, and same picture used as previous BRP - not the one I submitted with the app).
*


----------



## mcc1380

mcc1380 said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
> Completed online application: 6 July 2020
> Uploaded documents: 6 July 2020
> Hit Submit button on UKVCAS for uploaded documents: around 12th July 2020
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 5 August 2020
> Invited to upload facial image: 29/08/2020 4:35PM
> Uploaded facial image: Did not do IDV
> In person Biometric: 1st Sept 2020
> Received email saying BRP mailed: 7th Sept 2020
> BRP Recieved: Not Yet


Completed online application: 6 July 2020
Uploaded documents: 6 July 2020
Hit Submit button on UKVCAS for uploaded documents: around 12th July 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 5 August 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 29/08/2020 4:35PM
Uploaded facial image: Did not do IDV
In person Biometric: 1st Sept 2020
Received email saying BRP mailed: 7th Sept 2020
BRP Recieved: 11 sept 2020


----------



## moe07

Type of visa set M ILR 
Application date = 2 September 2020
Submited documents = 2 September 2030
IDV invitation = 10 September 
Submitted On IDV = 11 September


----------



## beginat

*Naturalisation time line*

Eligibility criteria: ILR(21/08/2020)+Spouse of BRITISH CITIZEN
Method of application: Postal 
Nationality: non EU
Date of Application: 28/08/2020
Date of receipt by UKVI: 28/8/2020
Date of debit of fees: 28/8/2020
Date of DOCUMENT UPLOAD: 30/8/2020
Date of Biometric invitation:10/09/2020
Invitation for IDV APP: Not Eligible
Date of Biometric enrollment: 11/09/2020
Date of receipt of approval: 16/09/2020
Ceremony letter invitation letter:
Date of Ceremony:


----------



## ANS1

ANS1 said:


> Type of visa: FLR M
> Completed online application: 21/07/20
> Uploaded documents: 26/07/20
> Received biometric reuse email: 06/08/20
> Invited to IDV App: 08/09/20
> Uploaded image to IDV app: 08/09/20
> Decision: pending


Decision- Approval email: 17/09/20 
BRP received: waiting


----------



## jenbherm

jenbherm said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR (Set M)
> Completed online application: 5th of September 2020
> Uploaded documents: 7th of September 2020
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used:
> Invited to upload facial image:
> Uploaded facial image:



Type of visa applying for: ILR (SET M)
Completed online application: 05/09/2020
Uploaded documents: 07/09/2020
Invited to upload facial image: 17/09/2020
Uploaded facial image: 18/09/2020
Received email saying visa was granted:
Received BRP:


----------



## sunnyd89

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension
Completed online application: 9 September 2020
Uploaded documents: 17 September 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: (not yet?)
Invited to upload facial image: 17 September 2020 (email sent at 10:42pm)
Uploaded facial image: 18 September 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: (not yet)
Received BRP: (not yet)


----------



## ANS1

ANS1 said:


> ANS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Type of visa: FLR M
> Completed online application: 21/07/20
> Uploaded documents: 26/07/20
> Received biometric reuse email: 06/08/20
> Invited to IDV App: 08/09/20
> Uploaded image to IDV app: 08/09/20
> Decision: pending
> 
> 
> 
> Decision- Approval email: 17/09/20
> BRP received: waiting
Click to expand...

Update- BRP received 22/09/20


----------



## j4v3d

Application Type : FLR(M)
Application Submitted online on: 19/08/2020
Postal or In-Person Application: Online
Biometrics Enrolled: 10/09/20 using IDV App
Acknowledgement Received: No
Additional Documents Requested on (if any): no
Decision Email: Pending
Decision Letter Received on: Pending
BRP Card Received on: Pending
Decision: Pending


----------



## ^Super14011969^

*timeline for FLR M*

Type of visa applying for:
Completed online application:20 Sept 2020
Uploaded documents:23 Sept 2020

Invited to book a biometric's appointment:
Booked biometric's appointment: 12 Oct 2020

OR

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: no
Invited to upload facial image:no
Uploaded facial image:no

Received email saying visa was granted: received Email 12 Jan 2021
Received BRP: no not yet


----------



## USexport

USexport said:


> Type of visa applying for: FLR
> 
> Completed online application: 31 August 2020
> 
> Uploaded documents: 31 August 2020
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics cannot he used and to book an appointment: 10 September 2020
> 
> Booked biometrics appointment for: 18 September 2020


ype of visa applying for: FLR

Completed online application: 31 August 2020 

Uploaded documents: 31 August 2020 

Received email that previous biometrics could not be used and to book an appointment: 10 September 2020

Attended biometrics appointment: 18 September 2020

Received email that visa was granted: 25 September 2020

BRP card received: not yet


----------



## Cosette

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 26 September 2020
Uploaded documents: 28 September 2020

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 26 September 2020
Booked biometric's appointment: 16 October 2020 (Attended)

Received email saying visa was granted: _Pending_
Received BRP: _Pending _


----------



## pjlx

pjlx said:


> Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension
> 
> Completed online application: 15/08/20
> 
> Uploaded and submitted documents: 31/08/20
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 03/09/20
> 
> Invited to upload facial image: 05/09/20
> 
> Uploaded facial image: 06/09/20
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted:
> 
> Received BRP:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


Update

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension

Completed online application: 15/08/20

Uploaded and submitted documents: 31/08/20

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 03/09/20

Invited to upload facial image: 05/09/20

Uploaded facial image: 06/09/20

Received email saying visa was granted: 29/09/20

Received BRP:

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## someshine

*Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR*

Completed online application: 29 September 2020
Uploaded documents to UKVCAS: 29 September 2020

Invited to book a biometrics appointment: 29 September 2020
Booked biometrics appointment for: 13 October 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: Pending 
Received BRP: Pending


----------



## eawolf

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR

Completed online application: 27 September 2020
Uploaded documents to UKVCAS: 27 September 2020

Invited to book a biometrics appointment: 27 September 2020
Booked biometrics appointment for: 2 October 2020 (free appt)

Received email saying visa was granted: Pending 
Received BRP: Pending


----------



## armani08

Type of visa applying for: ILR (SET M)
Completed online application: 15/09/2020
Uploaded documents: 21/09/2020
Invited to upload facial image: 23/09/2020
Uploaded facial image: 23/09/2020
Received email saying visa was granted:
Received BRP:


----------



## tsmittay

Type of visa applying for: IRL (M)
Completed online application: July 19 
Uploaded documents: July 19 


Received email that previous biometrics will be used: Aug 6
Invited to upload facial image: Aug 29
Uploaded facial image: Aug 29

Received email saying visa was granted: Oct 2
Received BRP: waiting


----------



## twee

Update:

*Type of visa applying for:* ... ILR (M)
*Completed my online application:* ... April 10th, 2020
*Uploaded all documents:* ( to UKVCAS website ) ... April 11th, 2020

*Received email that my previous biometrics will be used:* ... July 4th, 2020
*Invited to upload facial image:* … Aug. 22nd, 2020
*“Submitted" my documents to UKVI *… Aug. 23rd, 2020
*Uploaded my facial image: ( using IVP app )* … Sept. 6th, 2020

*Received email saying my ILR visa was granted:* … *Oct. 5th, 2020*
*Received my BRP: ( through the mail ) *… *still waiting*


----------



## thelittlestmiju

Type of visa applying for: FLR (M) Extension
Completed online application: 6 August
Uploaded documents: haha...I think 22 September

Invited to book a biometrics appointment: No exact date - I kept checking periodically, as I got no e-mail invite
Booked biometrics appointment: 14 September
Attended biometrics appointment: 26 September

Received email saying visa was granted: 6 October
Received BRP: Still waiting

(phew)


----------



## pjlx

pjlx said:


> Update
> 
> Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension
> 
> Completed online application: 15/08/20
> 
> Uploaded and submitted documents: 31/08/20
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 03/09/20
> 
> Invited to upload facial image: 05/09/20
> 
> Uploaded facial image: 06/09/20
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: 29/09/20
> 
> Received BRP:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


Update

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension

Completed online application: 15/08/20

Uploaded and submitted documents: 31/08/20

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 03/09/20

Invited to upload facial image: 05/09/20

Uploaded facial image: 06/09/20

Received email saying visa was granted: 29/09/20

Received BRP: 09/10/20

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## twee

*Update:*


*Type of visa applying for:* ... ILR (M)
*Completed my online application:* ... April 10th, 2020
*Uploaded all documents: ( to UKVCAS website )* ... April 11th, 2020

*Received email that my previous biometrics will be used:* ... July 4th, 2020
*Invited to upload facial image: *… Aug. 22nd, 2020
*“Submitted" my documents to UKVI* … Aug. 23rd, 2020
*Uploaded my facial image: ( using IVP app ) *… Sept. 6th, 2020

*Received email saying my ILR visa was granted: *… Oct. 5th, 2020
*Received my BRP: ( by courier )* … *Oct. 12th, 2020*


----------



## reneeclaire

UPDATE:


reneeclaire said:


> Update:
> 
> Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation / Citizenship
> Completed online application: 13/08/2020
> Uploaded documents: 13/08/2020 (and submitted)
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 27/08/2020
> Invited to upload facial image: (advised by 14/09/2020) 05/09/2020
> Uploaded facial image: 05/09/2020 (and submitted)
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: 12/10/2020 (decision letter - approval)
> Received BRP:N/A
> 
> Nb. Letter advises to wait for invitation to book citizenship ceremony, wait time up to 12 weeks depending on local authority.


----------



## suresh4frens

Type of visa applying for: Visa extension

Completed online application: 09/07/2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: N/A

Invited to upload facial image: 07/10/2020
Uploaded facial image: 07/10/2020 (and submitted)

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
Received BRP:N/A


----------



## ArielHexen

*My timeline*

Type of visa applying for: ILR

Completed online application: 20/05/20
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 31/07/20

Invited to upload facial image: 28/08/20
Uploaded facial image: 29/08/20 (and submitted)

Received email saying visa was granted: 23 of November 
Received BRP:.... waiting


----------



## GOPAK

1) Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR
2) Completed online application: May 2020
3) Submitted online application: 05th June 2020 
4) Uploaded documents: During June 2020 
5) Submitted documents: July 2020

6) Received email that previous 
7) biometrics will be used: August 2020 
8) Invited to upload facial image and done so same day: 28 August 2020

Contacted my MP to assist on 12th october 2020, gave all my details including Case number but was advised i need to complete a form to formalise my request. Which i didnt do. So dont know whether this has had any bearing at all...

9) Decision: Approval 14th Oct 2020
10) Awaiting biometrics via post.


----------



## OliveCatKnits

Type of visa applying for: ILR (SET M)

Completed online application: 19/07/2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 06/08/2020

Invited to upload facial image: 29/08/20
Uploaded facial image: 15/09/2020 (and submitted) (I was waiting for some change of address evidence to submit with my application as we moved house after I submitted my online application, hence the delay with me uploading biometrics via the app)

Received email saying visa was granted: 15/10/2020
Received BRP: Waiting


----------



## ithinkin

ithinkin said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR
> 
> Completed my online application: 13 June 2020
> 
> Uploaded all documents: ...and 'submitted' by clicking / accepting on 21 July 2020
> 
> Received email that my previous biometrics will be used: 23 July 2020
> 
> Invited to upload facial image: 28 Aug 2020.
> 
> Submitted face image: 28 Aug 2020.
> 
> Approval received: Waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


● Type of visa applying for: ILR 

● Completed my online application: 13 June 2020

● Uploaded all documents: ...and 'submitted' by clicking / accepting on 21 July 2020

● Received email that my previous biometrics will be used: 23 July 2020

● Invited to upload facial image: 28 Aug 2020. 

● Submitted face image: 28 Aug 2020. 

● Booked biometric appointment and attended on 8/10/20. 

● 16/10/20 - Email decision received, and BRP is in post. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ithinkin

ithinkin said:


> ● Type of visa applying for: ILR
> 
> ● Completed my online application: 13 June 2020
> 
> ● Uploaded all documents: ...and 'submitted' by clicking / accepting on 21 July 2020
> 
> ● Received email that my previous biometrics will be used: 23 July 2020
> 
> ● Invited to upload facial image: 28 Aug 2020.
> 
> ● Submitted face image: 28 Aug 2020.
> 
> ● Booked biometric appointment and attended on 8/10/20.
> 
> ● 16/10/20 - Email decision received, and BRP is in post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


● Type of visa applying for: ILR

● Completed my online application: 13 June 2020

● Uploaded all documents: ...and 'submitted' by clicking / accepting on 21 July 2020

● Received email that my previous biometrics will be used: 23 July 2020

● Invited to upload facial image: 28 Aug 2020.

● Submitted face image: 28 Aug 2020.

● Booked biometric appointment and attended on 8/10/20.

● 16/10/20 - Email decision received, and BRP is in post.

● 22/10/20 - BRP received through the letter box. Driver didn't even knock on the door, just took pic of door number (seen on cam).



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caper1978

*Type of visa applying for: ILR (M) 
Completed online application: October 1st 
Invited to book a biometric's appointment: October 1st 
Uploaded documents: October 23rd ( had until 48 hours before the appointment) 
Booked biometric's appointment: October 28th ( none free, paid 135) 
Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
Received BRP:* waiting


----------



## sparklybeast

1) Type of visa applying for: ILR
2) Completed online application: 21st July 2020
3) Submitted online application: 21st July 2020
4) Uploaded documents: Early August 2020
5) Submitted documents: Early August 2020
6) Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 6th August 2020
7) Invited to upload facial image and done so same day: 29th August 2020
8) Received email saying visa was granted: 
9) Received BRP:


----------



## Jch2408

1) Type of visa applying for: ILR(M)
2) Completed online application: 8th June 2020
3) Submitted online application: 8th June 2020
4) Uploaded documents: 8th June 2020
5) Submitted documents: mid July 2020
6) Application varied to ILR(L): 11th Aug
7) Received email that previous biometrics will be used: August 2020
7) Invited to upload facial image: 29th August 2020 and again on the 9th September due to two applications
8) Emailed to ask about update; 21/09-26/10
9) Emailed received: application still in progress. Advised SLA 6months 29/09
10) Emailed for another update: 25th October 2020
11) Email acknowledgement received: 31st October with apologies and got asked whether biometric were submitted.
12) 2nd email received 31st October with thanks for the information and they will look into it plus advised again SLA 6months.
13) Received email saying visa was granted: 30th January 2021
14) Received BRP: 9th February 2021 by TNT courier. 
15) refund for first application given on 17th October after many chase.


----------



## Richjohn

Type of visa applying for: SET(M)

Submitted online application: 2nd April 2020

Uploaded documents: April 2020

Submitted docs (button) 13th July 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: July 2020

Invited to upload facial image: 03/09/2020

*Uploaded facial image through IDV app: 04/09/2020*

Chased through UKVI: 01/10/20

*Received email saying ILR was granted: 02/11/20*

Received BRP: not yet


----------



## jessicalees

jessicalees said:


> Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension
> 
> Completed online application: June 3, 2020
> 
> Uploaded documents: Mid June and submitted docs when that feature became available in early July. Received follow up July 20 to submit further proof of residence.
> 
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment:
> 
> Booked biometric's appointment:
> 
> OR
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: July 23
> 
> Invited to upload facial image: August 27
> 
> Uploaded facial image: August 28
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: November 3
> 
> Received BRP:waiting


UPDATE TO POST


----------



## smile2

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET(M)

Submitted online application: 11/05/2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: July 2020

Invited to upload facial image: 26/08/2020

*Submitted Documents and uploaded facial image through IDV app: 04/09/2020

Received email saying ILR was granted: 04/11/20*

Received BRP: not yet
Thank you to this forum for all your help


----------



## BSH

*Type of visa applying for: *ILR (M) 
*Completed online application:* October 26 2020
*Invited to book a biometric's appointment: *October 26 2020
*Booked biometric's appointment:* October 29th ( none free, paid £71) (cancel due to technical problem)
*Re-Booked biometric's appointment:* Nov 4th 2020 (Took my finger print, Photo and sign, went nicely). I was told I will receive an update with in 6weeks to 8weeks.
*Uploaded documents:* Nov 1st 2020 ( had until 48 hours before the appointment)
*Received email saying visa was granted: *waiting
*Received BRP:* waiting


----------



## Sept2020

*Type of visa applying for: SET* (M)
*Completed online application:* Sept 3 ,2020
Uploaded Documents : Sept3 2020
*Invited to use IDV APP : Sept 10,* 2020
*Biometric Done: Using IDV APP face recognition :Sep 11 2020
Received email saying visa was granted: *waiting (until today no update )
*Received BRP:* waiting


----------



## salix

Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
Completed online application: 4 August 2020 (100th anniversary of my father's birth  )
Uploaded documents: 5 August 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 27 August 2020 (the day before my birthday)
Invited to upload facial image: 4 September 2020
Uploaded facial image: 5 September 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: 06 November 2020!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Received BRP: (Not yet)

Of course, the email was addressed to my maiden name, I applied under my married name. And I haven't yet received confirmation of my address change, but those are small potato things that can be dealt with after the fact if they don't have them correctly.


----------



## ANFEROSA

ANFEROSA said:


> Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) extension
> Completed online application: 17 April 2020
> Uploaded documents: June
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
> Invited to upload facial image: 24 August 2020
> Uploaded facial image: 27 August 2020
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: (not yet)
> Received BRP: (not yet)


UPDATE
Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) extension
Completed online application: 17 April 2020
Uploaded documents: June
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 24 August 2020
Uploaded facial image: 27 August 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: 06 November 2020
Received BRP: (not yet)


----------



## Guyver

Type of visa applying for: FLR (M)
Completed online application: 8 April 2020 


Received email saying visa was granted: 08 November 2020
Received BRP: Waiting


----------



## jessicalees

jessicalees said:


> UPDATE TO POST Biometrics Card Received 11/11/2020- Like many other people, this was just slipped in my mailbox. No need to sign for it and I saw the delivery van drive away- no registered company. It is officially FEDEX that is meant to deliver home office documentation from what I researched.


----------



## pinaypie

Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation / Citizenship

Completed online application: 05 Mar 2020
Uploaded and submitted documents: 05 Mar 2020 
Booked Biometric Appointment: 03 Apr 2020 - Cancelled

Re-booked Biometric Appointment: 21 Aug 2020 - Completed

Received letter saying approved citizenship: 05 Nov 2020 (Date on the Letter - 27 Oct 2020)
Citizenship Ceremony Invitation: Still waiting


----------



## staygold

*Update:*
Type of visa applying for: ILR SET(M)
Completed online application: 23 May 2020
Uploaded documents: 29 Aug 2020 _(decided to wait and upload/submit docs when I uploaded facial image on the app as I was waiting for my LitUK test date anyways)_

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 4 July 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 27 Aug 2020
Uploaded facial image: 29 Aug 2020

*Received email saying visa was granted: 12 Nov 2020*
Received BRP: Awaiting


----------



## clever-octopus

*UPDATE: ILR approved*! 

Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
Completed online application: 27 July 2020
Uploaded documents: 31 July 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 5 August 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 30 August (IDV invitation email sent at 10:00pm)
Uploaded facial image: 31 August
*
Received email saying visa was granted: 12 November*
Received BRP: (Not yet)


----------



## mrslowe

Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
Completed online form and payment: 13 June 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 1 August 2020
Scanned supporting documents + facial image and submitted through IDV app: 7 Sep 2020

*Received email saying visa was granted: 12 November 2020*
BRP: 17 November 2020


----------



## ANFEROSA

ANFEROSA said:


> UPDATE
> Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) extension
> Completed online application: 17 April 2020
> Uploaded documents: June
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
> Invited to upload facial image: 24 August 2020
> Uploaded facial image: 27 August 2020
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: 06 November 2020
> Received BRP: (not yet)


Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) extension
Completed online application: 17 April 2020
Uploaded documents: June
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 24 August 2020
Uploaded facial image: 27 August 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: 06 November 2020
Received BRP: 12 November 2020


----------



## salix

salix said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
> Completed online application: 4 August 2020 (100th anniversary of my father's birth  )
> Uploaded documents: 5 August 2020
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 27 August 2020 (the day before my birthday)
> Invited to upload facial image: 4 September 2020
> Uploaded facial image: 5 September 2020
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: 06 November 2020!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Received BRP: (Not yet)
> 
> Of course, the email was addressed to my maiden name, I applied under my married name. And I haven't yet received confirmation of my address change, but those are small potato things that can be dealt with after the fact if they don't have them correctly.


Received BRP : 11 November 2020

And yes, it went to my old address, but was just dropped into the mailbox. It's also made out to the wrong name, so now I need to deal with that. Oh well, after receiving my ILR, I was going to need something to occupy my time 

Good luck to all who are still waiting.


----------



## suresh4frens

suresh4frens said:


> Type of visa applying for: Visa extension
> 
> Completed online application: 09/07/2020
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: N/A
> 
> Invited to upload facial image: 07/10/2020
> Uploaded facial image: 07/10/2020 (and submitted)
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
> Received BRP:N/A


Received email saying visa was granted: 17/Nov/2020 ( 6 weeks after submitting docs on IDV app)
Received BRP: waiting


----------



## clever-octopus

clever-octopus said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
> Completed online application: 27 July 2020
> Uploaded documents: 31 July 2020
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 5 August 2020
> Invited to upload facial image: 30 August (IDV invitation email sent at 10:00pm)
> Uploaded facial image: 31 August
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: 12 November
> *Received BRP: 18 November*


Just received the BRP in the post early this morning. I know some people have received BRP delivery tracking info via email (seems more common for student visas), and UKVI insist that the courier will request photo ID upon delivery, but this was not the case. It was just delivered through the mail slot in a plain brown envelope by a courier in a white unmarked van.
I can't believe it's all finished... !  Though I do plan to naturalise ASAP. Good luck to those awaiting a decision.


----------



## Freetofly

ype of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
Completed online application: 17 Sept 2020
Uploaded documents: 18 Sept 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 26 September 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 26 September 2020
Uploaded facial image: 26 September

Waiting...


----------



## sunshine26

Freetofly said:


> ype of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
> Completed online application: 17 Sept 2020
> Uploaded documents: 18 Sept 2020
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 26 September 2020
> Invited to upload facial image: 26 September 2020
> Uploaded facial image: 26 September
> 
> Waiting...




Type of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
Completed online application: 8 Sept 2020
Uploaded documents to App and submitted along with photo : 17 Sept 2020


----------



## Janna85

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 03 November 2020
Uploaded documents: 14 November 2020

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 03 November 2020 (as part of the online application)
Booked biometric's appointment: 17 November 2020 (Attended)

Received email saying visa was granted: _Pending_
Received BRP: _Pending_


----------



## suresh4frens

suresh4frens said:


> Received email saying visa was granted: 17/Nov/2020 ( 6 weeks after submitting docs on IDV app)
> Received BRP: waiting


Received BRP in post - 19th Nov.


----------



## Richjohn

Richjohn said:


> Type of visa applying for: SET(M)
> 
> Submitted online application: 2nd April 2020
> 
> Uploaded documents: April 2020
> 
> Submitted docs (button) 13th July 2020
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: July 2020
> 
> Invited to upload facial image: 03/09/2020
> 
> *Uploaded facial image through IDV app: 04/09/2020*
> 
> Chased through UKVI: 01/10/20
> 
> *Received email saying ILR was granted: 02/11/20*


Spouse received BRP: 06/11/20. But *no* BRP received for dependent daughter.(joint application)

Chased HO through website on: 16/11/20

BRP received for dependent daughter: 24/11/20 😂


----------



## Angelbub

Type of visa applying for: Naturalization
Completed online application: 12 September 2020
Uploaded documents: 03 October 2020
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: N/A
Invited to upload facial image: 22 September
Uploaded facial image: 07 October
Received Email Naturalization approved: 19 November 2020


----------



## Unique999

Type of visa:ILR
ONLINE APPLICATION:15JUNE2020
Upload facial image by IDV APP:3 SEP 2020
RECEIVE EMAIL:VISA GRANTED AT 23 NOV 2020
RECEIVED BIOMETRIC:27 NOV 2020


----------



## Tseten

Type of visa applying- ILR(set AF)
Submitted online application-21 September 2019
Attended UKVCAS appointment for biometric -09 October 2019
Revived email application was successful -25 November 2019 
BRP IN POST


----------



## Tseten

Tseten said:


> Type of visa applying- ILR(set AF)
> Submitted online application-21 September 2019
> Attended UKVCAS appointment for biometric -09 October 2019
> Revived email application was successful -25 November 2019
> BRP IN POST
> Sorry for the confusion it’s the year 2020. Clearly I am too excited 😜


----------



## JGun

Type of visa applied for: ILR
Completed online application: 26 May 2020
Uploaded documents: intermittently through June and July

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: N/A
Booked biometric's appointment: N/A

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 July 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 27 Aug 2020
Uploaded facial image: 31 Aug 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: 23 Oct 2020
Received BRP: 30 Oct 2020


----------



## V_tina

Type of visa applying for: ILR Set(M)
Date of application: 4 August 2020
Invite to use UKVCAS IDV app: 4 September 2020
IDV app submission: 13 September 2020
Received email saying visa was granted: 25 November 2020
Received BRP in the post: 30 November 2020

I did not receive tracking info for the BRP, but a signature was required on delivery

My route allows me to apply for naturalisation straight away and I have submitted that application today.


----------



## elementra

elementra said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR - (SET) M
> Completed online application: 8 July 2020
> Uploaded documents:8 July 2020
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 6 August 2020
> Invited to upload facial image: Waiting for app
> Uploaded facial image: Waiting for app
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted:
> Received BRP:


Type of visa applying for: ILR - (SET) M
Completed online application: 8 July 2020
Uploaded documents:8 July 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 6 August 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 29 August 2020
Uploaded facial image: 30 August 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: 2 November 2020
Received BRP: Within 7-10 working days


----------



## ClaudUK

Type of visa applying for: *FLR(M) extension*
Completed online application: *21 Jul 2020*
Received email that previous biometrics will be used: *6 Aug 2020 *
BRP Expiry date: *9 Aug 2020*

Invited to upload facial image: *8 Sep 2020*
Uploaded facial image and submitted docs: *10 Sep 2020*
EMAIL from [email protected] saying visa will take longer (COVID): *11 Sep 2020*

Received email saying visa was granted: *(not yet)*
Received BRP: *(not yet) *


----------



## jasel

Type of visa applying for: Spouse Extension
Completed online application: June 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: August 2020
BRP expiry: 4 August 2020
Uploaded facial image: End of August or Start of Sept 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: Not yet received (but not worried given the next bit on BRP )
Received BRP: Arrived yesterday (to huge relief)


----------



## BSH

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 26th Oct 2020
Uploaded documents: 1 November 2020

Invited to book a biometric's appointment:26th Oct 2020 (as part of the online application)
Booked biometric's appointment: 4 November 2020 (Attended)

Received email saying visa was granted: _Pending_
Received BRP: _Pending_


----------



## pinaypie

(Update)

Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation / Citizenship

Completed online application: 05 Mar 2020
Uploaded and submitted documents: 05 Mar 2020
Booked Biometric Appointment: 03 Apr 2020 - Cancelled

Re-booked Biometric Appointment: 21 Aug 2020 - Completed

Received letter saying approved citizenship: 05 Nov 2020 (Date on the Letter - 27 Oct 2020)
Citizenship Ceremony Invitation: Scheduled on 18 Dec 2020 (Received email today - 07 Dec 2020)


----------



## ithinkin

○ Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation / Citizenship

○ Completed online application: 28 Nov 2020. 

○ Booked Biometric Appointment: 4 Jan 2021. 'Express Appointment' paid £140. Says you'll be done in 30 mins. Couldn't find any free Appointments. 

○ Received letter saying approved citizenship: 

○ Citizenship Ceremony Invitation: 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## stickyfingers

Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation / Citizenship

Completed online application: 11 Oct 2020
Uploaded and submitted documents: 12 Oct 2020
Booked Biometric Appointment: 07 Nov 2020

Received letter saying approved citizenship: 
Citizenship Ceremony Invitation:


----------



## pic3789

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 21 October 2020
Uploaded documents: 8 November 2020

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 21 October 2020 (as part of the online application)
Biometrics appointment: 25 November 2020 (Attended)

Received email saying visa was granted: _Pending_
Received BRP: _Pending_


----------



## ClaudUK

ClaudUK said:


> Type of visa applying for: *FLR(M) extension*
> Completed online application: *21 Jul 2020*
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: *6 Aug 2020 *
> BRP Expiry date: *9 Aug 2020*
> 
> Invited to upload facial image: *8 Sep 2020*
> Uploaded facial image and submitted docs: *10 Sep 2020*
> EMAIL from [email protected] saying visa will take longer (COVID): *11 Sep 2020*
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: *(not yet)*
> Received BRP: *(not yet) *


UPDATE:

Received email saying visa was granted: *9 Dec 2020*
Received BRP: * 17 Dec 2020 *(it was delivered by TNT)
Date of issue on BRP: *9 Dec 2020*

(The delivery man came in a plain small van) But had a TNT badge on his jeans pocket
I was granted a further 30 months period starting from 09-12-2020


----------



## j4v3d

*UPDATE*

Application Type : FLR(M)
Application Submitted online on: 19/08/2020
Postal or In-Person Application: Online
Biometrics Enrolled: 10/09/20 using IDV App
Acknowledgement Received: No
Additional Documents Requested on (if any): no
Decision Email: 18/12/2020
Decision Letter Received on: 18/12/2020
BRP Card Received on: 22/12/2020
Decision: APPROVED


----------



## stickyfingers

UPDATE

Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation / Citizenship

Completed online application: 11 Oct 2020
Uploaded and submitted documents: 12 Oct 2020
Booked Biometric Appointment: 07 Nov 2020

Received letter saying approved citizenship: *29th December 2020*
Citizenship Ceremony Invitation:


----------



## SandyGarg

*Type of visa applying for: ILR - (SET) M
Completed online application: 2 Dec 2020
Uploaded documents: 2 Dec 2020

Booked biometric's appointment: 10 Dec 2020
Attended biometric's appointment: 30 Dec 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting...
Received BRP:* waiting....


----------



## ngsh00

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 19 September 2020
Uploaded documents: 22 September 2020

Booked biometrics appointment: 25 September 2020
Attended biometrics appointment: 9 October 2020 

Received email saying visa was granted: _Pending_
Received BRP: _Pending_


----------



## Mrs QL

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 16 Oct 2020
Uploaded documents: 10 Nov 2020
Booked biometrics appointmentt: 17 Oct 2020
Attended biometrics appointment: 13 Nov 2020 

Received email saying visa was granted: _Pending_
Received BRP: _Pending_


----------



## mrmati85

*Type of visa applying for: ILR SET M
Completed online application: 13 DECEMBER 2020
Uploaded documents: 05 JAN 2021

Booked biometric's appointment: 09 JAN 2021

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting...
Received BRP: waiting...*


----------



## sunnyd89

sunnyd89 said:


> Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension
> Completed online application: 9 September 2020
> Uploaded documents: 17 September 2020
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: (not yet?)
> Invited to upload facial image: 17 September 2020 (email sent at 10:42pm)
> Uploaded facial image: 18 September 2020
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: (not yet)
> Received BRP: (not yet)


Emailed a complain to Home Office regarding delay: 10 January 2021
*Received email saying visa was granted: Monday 11 January 2021*
Received BRP: (not yet)


----------



## Juliansigs

sunnyd89 said:


> Emailed a complain to Home Office regarding delay: 10 January 2021
> *Received email saying visa was granted: Monday 11 January 2021*
> Received BRP: (not yet)
> 
> Such a weight off the shoulders! Best of luck to everyone on a similar timeline.


applied may 2020, submitted on IDV application 25 august 2020, response non! still waiting lol


----------



## nyclon

REMINDER:

This thread is for timelines and timeline updates ONLY!

If you have an update, please put your WHOLE timeline.

If you have comments or questions, post on the forum.


----------



## JS123

Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation (ILR + Spouse of British Citizen)

Completed, submitted and paid online application: 18 October 2020
Biometric appointment: 13 November 2020 (Mark Lane, London)
Received letter saying approved citizenship: 14 January 2021
Citizenship Ceremony Invitation: Waiting


----------



## sunnyd89

> Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) Extension
> Completed online application: 9 September 2020
> Uploaded documents: 17 September 2020
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: (not yet?)
> Invited to upload facial image: 17 September 2020 (email sent at 10:42pm)
> Uploaded facial image: 18 September 2020


Emailed a complain to Home Office regarding delay: 10 January 2021
*Received email saying visa was granted: Monday 11 January 2021*

Received BRP: Friday 15 January 2021


----------



## Chesterli

Type of visa applying for: Set(M)
Completed online application: 9th August 2020
Uploaded documents: 20 August 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: (27th August 2020)
Invited to upload facial image: 4th September 2020
Uploaded facial image: 5th September 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: (15th January 2021)
Received BRP: (not yet)


----------



## Karlee

Country Applying From: UK

Nationality: Australian

Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority

Application Submitted: 18/12/2020

Biometrics: 14/01/2021

Documents Uploaded: 08/01/2021

Confirmation from UKVI: waiting

BRP Received: waiting


----------



## Hobbiton

My timeline 🙂

Type of visa applying for: ILR (Set M)
Completed online application: 21/12/2020
Uploaded documents: 15/01/2021

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: (part of application)
Booked biometric's appointment: 19/01/2021

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
Received BRP: waiting


----------



## patzw

Type of visa applying for: ILR-Set(M)

1. Completed online application: 12 Aug 2020

2. Uploaded documents and submitted: 13 Aug 2020

3. Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 28 Aug 2020

4. Invited to upload facial image: 05/09/2020

5. Uploaded facial image: 05/09/2020

6. Attended biometrics appointment: 05/10/2020

7. Received email saying visa was granted: 21/01/2021

8. Received BRP: 26/01/2021


----------



## Chesterli

Type of visa applying for: Set(M)
Completed online application: 9th August 2020
Uploaded documents: 20 August 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: (27th August 2020)
Invited to upload facial image: 4th September 2020
Uploaded facial image: 5th September 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: (15th January 2021)
Received BRP: (21 January 2021 )


----------



## Cosette

Cosette said:


> Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
> Completed online application: 26 September 2020
> Uploaded documents: 28 September 2020
> 
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 26 September 2020
> Booked biometric's appointment: 16 October 2020 (Attended)
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: _Pending_
> Received BRP: _Pending _


Got an email from the UK Home Office today - YAY! 

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 26 September 2020
Uploaded documents: 28 September 2020

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 26 September 2020
Booked biometric's appointment: 16 October 2020 (Attended)

Received email saying visa was granted: 23 January 2021
Received BRP: _Pending _


----------



## eawolf

Finally approved!

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 27 September 2020
Uploaded documents: 27 September 2020

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 27 September 2020
Booked biometric's appointment: 2 October 2020 (Attended)

Received email saying visa was granted: 27 January 2021
Received BRP: _Pending_


----------



## ngsh00

eawolf said:


> Finally approved!
> 
> Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
> Completed online application: 27 September 2020
> Uploaded documents: 27 September 2020
> 
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 27 September 2020
> Booked biometric's appointment: 2 October 2020 (Attended)
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: 27 January 2021
> Received BRP: _Pending_


Great news, happy for you!  I completed online application on 19th September and attended a biometrics appt on 9th October. Pretty similar timeline to you. Can't wait for the e-mail!


----------



## summerday

Finally, the wait is over! 

Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR plus dependent
Completed online application: Submitted online application 16 August 2020
Uploaded documents: 22 August 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 September 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 5th September
Uploaded facial image: 6th September
Received email saying visa was granted: *27th January 2021*
Received BRP: _Pending_


----------



## Cosette

Cosette said:


> Got an email from the UK Home Office today - YAY!
> 
> Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
> Completed online application: 26 September 2020
> Uploaded documents: 28 September 2020
> 
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 26 September 2020
> Booked biometric's appointment: 16 October 2020 (Attended)
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: 23 January 2021
> Received BRP: _Pending _


Approved last Saturday and got my BRP today (Friday)! Thank you to this forum for providing a lot of valuable information and tips in the process. 

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 26 September 2020
Uploaded documents: 28 September 2020

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 26 September 2020
Booked biometric's appointment: 16 October 2020 (Attended)

Received email saying visa was granted: 23 January 2021
Received BRP: 29 January 2021


----------



## Safeen2

Type of visa applying for: *FLR(M) - first spouse visa extension*
Completed online application: *30/12/2020*
Uploaded documents: *30/12/2020* (also added few more docs at later dates up to few days before the appointment)

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: *30/12/2020*
Booked biometric's appointment: *26/01/2021 *(Victoria-London)

Received email saying visa was granted: *02/02/2021*
Received BRP: *08/02/2021*

happy days.....though I am surprised how quickly they processed my application, might be due to my job in the NHS. good luck everyone


----------



## sthakur

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 27 September 2020
Uploaded documents: 15 October 2020

Booked biometric's appointment: 16 October 2020 

Received email saying visa was granted: 01 February 2021
Received BRP: Waiting


----------



## Clements

*Type of visa applying for:* ILR (10 year long residency)
*Completed online application: *8/Nov/2020*
Uploaded documents: *8/Dec/2020*
Invited to book a biometric's appointment: *Unsure - a few days, if not immediately after the application*
Booked biometric's appointment: *8/Dec/2020
Was not offered to reuse previous biometrics 

Not heard back yet, as of 1 Feb 2021.


----------



## Jacobsbee

*Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR*

Completed online application: 17/08/2020
Uploaded documents: 18/08 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 03/09/2020
Invited to upload facial image: 04/09/2020
Uploaded facial image: 04/09/2020

Received email saying visa was granted: *02/02/2021*

Received BRP: Waiting


----------



## sthakur

sthakur said:


> Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
> Completed online application: 27 September 2020
> Uploaded documents: 15 October 2020
> 
> Booked biometric's appointment: 16 October 2020
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: 01 February 2021
> Received BRP: _05 Feb 2021 8:45am_


----------



## Jch2408

kopfan said:


> Do you mean 30 Jun?
> 
> Sthakur has got a quick reply though, still many September submissions waiting
> 
> I applied from London, probably same time as sthakur, so let's see.
> 
> Sthakur if you don't mind me asking, what country is your partner from, maybe depends on that also.


I got decision letter on the 30th January and still waiting for BRP but I applied in June last year.


----------



## summerday

*BRP Update: *

Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR plus dependent
Completed online application: 16 August 2020
Uploaded documents: 22 August 2020

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 3 September 2020
Invited to upload facial image: 5 September
Uploaded facial image: 6 September
*Received email saying visa was granted:* *27 January 2021
Received main applicant BRP: 2 February 2021
Received dependent BRP: 5 February 2021*


----------



## GiantButton

Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR
Completed online application: Submitted online application 14 August 2020
Uploaded documents: 16 August & submitted

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 03/09/20
Invited to upload facial image: 05/09/20
Uploaded facial image: 08/09/20

Received email saying visa was granted: nothing received
Received BRP: arrived on the morning of 05/02/2021

Thanks to all for the help over the last 6 years


----------



## Bdritchie

*Type of visa applying for: FLR-M (First extension)
Completed online application: 20/12/2020
Uploaded documents: 13/01/2021

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 20/12/2020
Booked biometric's appointment: 18/01/2021 (Belfast)

//Received an email saying that there may be a delay with my application due to covid-19: 06/02/2021

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting...
Received BRP: waiting... *


----------



## Jacobsbee

Jacobsbee said:


> *Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR*
> 
> Completed online application: 17/08/2020
> Uploaded documents: 18/08 2020
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 03/09/2020
> Invited to upload facial image: 04/09/2020
> Uploaded facial image: 04/09/2020
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: *02/02/2021*
> 
> Received BRP: Waiting


*Received BRP : 08/02/2021 *(Came by Normal Post)


----------



## JT Chi

Type of visa applying for: FLR
Completed online application: 09 July 2020
Uploaded documents: 09 July 2020

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 21 July 2020 
Booked biometric's appointment: 14 Aug 2020



Received email saying visa was granted: Still waiting
Received BRP: Still waiting


----------



## devtrev

Type of visa applying for: FLR–M (First extension)
Completed online application: 8 September 2020
Uploaded documents (submitted via UKVCAS IDV app): 15 November 2020

No in-person biometrics or interview required. Previous biometrics reused.

Received email saying visa was granted: 6 January 2021
Received BRP: 25 January 2021


----------



## Jch2408

1) Type of visa applying for: ILR(M)
2) Completed online application: 8th June 2020
3) Submitted online application: 8th June 2020
4) Uploaded documents: 8th June 2020
5) Submitted documents: mid July 2020
6) Application varied to ILR(L): 11th Aug
7) Received email that previous biometrics will be used: August 2020
7) Invited to upload facial image: 29th August 2020 and again on the 9th September due to two applications
8) Emailed to ask about update; 21/09-26/10
9) Emailed received: application still in progress. Advised SLA 6months 29/09
10) Emailed for another update: 25th October 2020
11) Email acknowledgement received: 31st October with apologies and got asked whether biometric were submitted.
12) 2nd email received 31st October with thanks for the information and they will look into it plus advised again SLA 6months.
13) Received email saying visa was granted: 30th January 2021
14) Received BRP: 9th February 2021 by TNT courier. 


Jch2408 said:


> 1) Type of visa applying for: ILR(M)
> 2) Completed online application: 8th June 2020
> 3) Submitted online application: 8th June 2020
> 4) Uploaded documents: 8th June 2020
> 5) Submitted documents: mid July 2020
> 6) Application varied to ILR(L): 11th Aug
> 7) Received email that previous biometrics will be used: August 2020
> 7) Invited to upload facial image: 29th August 2020 and again on the 9th September due to two applications
> 8) Emailed to ask about update; 21/09-26/10
> 9) Emailed received: application still in progress. Advised SLA 6months 29/09
> 10) Emailed for another update: 25th October 2020
> 11) Email acknowledgement received: 31st October with apologies and got asked whether biometric were submitted.
> 12) 2nd email received 31st October with thanks for the information and they will look into it plus advised again SLA 6months.
> 13) Received email saying visa was granted: 30th January 2021
> 14) Received BRP: 9th February 2021 by TNT courier.
> 15) refund for first application given on 17th October after many chase.


----------



## clever-octopus

*Type of visa applying for: *Naturalisation as a British citizen
*Completed online application: *8 December 2020*
Uploaded documents: *9 December 2020*
Biometrics appointment:* 10 February 
*Approval:* Waiting... I expect this to take a long time

Appt was originally 26 Jan but was automatically rescheduled due to staffing issues - In Nottingham city centre, even an hour away was the closest service point to me... Seems that they are pretty flexible right now on the 60 day rule to have biometrics scheduled after applying.

I received an email the day before my appointment stating that my documents were accepted (legible, complete, uploaded to correct sections, no missing pages).

Staff at Nottingham were very good, I had all my documents uploaded beforehand but they did re-scan my BRP and passport to prove freedom from immigration restrictions and English language requirement respectively (they have a different system to what you use when you upload documents so we don't see these sections) - I went back into Document Uploads on the UKVCAS portal to check, I saw that they'd uploaded my passport to the "Educational" section so I suppose that's where they want English language evidence (in addition to Proof of Application). I can't see where the BRP was scanned and re-uploaded to, though I'd already scanned it in under Proof of Identity. 

Do make sure you bring all of your supporting documents, mine were uploaded clearly so didn't need to be re-done but they do check them very thoroughly on site, which I can't fault them for at all.


----------



## mokhtar b

Type of visa : ILR 
Completed and submitted: 3 September 2020
Submitted biometric IDV : 6 September 2020
Email received visa approved: 10 February 2021.
Thank you everyone very much for for your time and your help.


----------



## SayEid

Type of visa : ILR Set (M)
Completed and submitted: 1 September 2020
Submitted biometric IDV : 11 September 2020
Email received visa approved: 12 February 2021.
Thank you everyone for your time and your help.


----------



## Hanz2015

Type of visa : ILR Set (M)
Completed and submitted: 4th September 2020
Submitted biometric IDV : 12th September 2020
Email received visa approved: 15th February 2021

Thank you everyone for your time and your help. Be patient.


----------



## jenbherm

jenbherm said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR (SET M)
> Completed online application: 05/09/2020
> Uploaded documents: 07/09/2020
> Invited to upload facial image: 17/09/2020
> Uploaded facial image: 18/09/2020
> Received email saying visa was granted:
> Received BRP:


Update:
Type of visa applying for: ILR (SET M)
Completed online application: 05/09/2020
Uploaded documents: 07/09/2020
Invited to upload facial image: 17/09/2020
Uploaded facial image: 18/09/2020
Received email saying visa was granted: 18/02/2021
Received BRP:


----------



## mrskay

Type of visa: ILR - Set(M)
July 3, 2020 - Life in the UK test
July 29, 2020 - Set(M) application & payment submitted online
August 12, 2020 - BRP card expiry
November 15, 2020 - Documents submitted via UKVCAS IDV app
February 9, 2021 - Biometrics appointment
February 9, 2021 - Approval letter received via email
February 15, 2021 - New BRP card arrived
February 16, 2021 - Returned expired BRP card


----------



## Bdritchie

Bdritchie said:


> *Type of visa applying for: FLR-M (First extension)
> Completed online application: 20/12/2020
> Uploaded documents: 13/01/2021
> 
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 20/12/2020
> Booked biometric's appointment: 18/01/2021 (Belfast)
> 
> //Received an email saying that there may be a delay with my application due to covid-19: 06/02/2021
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: waiting...
> Received BRP: waiting... *


Update:
Received an email asking for missing documents: 25/02/21 

I sent the documents in three hours later. They said I was missing my consent forms but I'm certain I uploaded them- I even paid for document checking before I submitted everything in January and that service came back saying everything was good to go, so. Hopefully that'll be the only hurdle


----------



## armani08

armani08 said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR (SET M)
> Completed online application: 15/09/2020
> Uploaded documents: 21/09/2020
> Invited to upload facial image: 23/09/2020
> Uploaded facial image: 23/09/2020
> Received email saying visa was granted:
> Received BRP:


Received email saying visa was granted: 26/02/2021

Thank you everyone.


----------



## pshing

nyclon said:


> *Type of visa applying for: SET (M) - ILR
> Completed online application: 2 Oct 2020
> Uploaded documents: 19 Oct 2020
> 
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment:
> Booked biometric's appointment: 29 Oct 2020
> 
> OR
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used:
> Invited to upload facial image: NA
> Uploaded facial image: NA
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: Waiting..
> Received BRP:*


----------



## pshing

Type of visa applying for: FLR M
Completed online application: 2 Oct 2020
Uploaded documents: 18 Oct 2020

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 2 Oct 2020(not invited but when finished application online, an option for me to book right away)
Booked biometric's appointment: 29 Oct 2020


Received email saying visa was granted: Still waiting
Received BRP: Still waiting


----------



## texasbrit

*Type of visa applying for: *SET(M) / ILR
*Completed online application: *15/09/2020 *
Uploaded documents: *28/09/2020*

Received email that previous biometrics will be used: *23/09/2020
*Invited to upload facial image: *23/09/2020*
Uploaded facial image: *28/09/2020*

Received email saying visa was granted: *23/02/2021*
Received BRP: *01/03/2021 at 10:55 AM. Handed to me by courier.

A big thank you to this forum for helping me during this journey - overjoyed! Best wishes to y’all 🍀


----------



## someshine

Finally! About 5 months wait for settlement/Indefinite Leave to Remain.

*Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR*

Completed online application: 29 September 2020
Uploaded documents to UKVCAS: 29 September 2020

Invited to book a biometrics appointment: 29 September 2020
Booked biometrics appointment for: 13 October 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: 23 February 2021
Received BRP: 25 February 2021


----------



## armani08

> Type of visa applying for: ILR (SET M)
> Completed online application: 15/09/2020
> Uploaded documents: 21/09/2020
> Invited to upload facial image: 23/09/2020
> Uploaded facial image: 23/09/2020
> Received email saying visa was granted: 26/02/2021
> Received BRP: 04/03/2021


----------



## ngsh00

ngsh00 said:


> Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
> Completed online application: 19 September 2020
> Uploaded documents: 22 September 2020
> 
> Booked biometrics appointment: 25 September 2020
> Attended biometrics appointment: 9 October 2020
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: _Pending_
> Received BRP: _Pending_


Received email saying visa was granted: 4th March 2021

Thanks everyone. I have had so much help from everyone here within the last 5 years!!!


----------



## Freetofly

Freetofly said:


> ype of visa applying for: ILR - SET(M)
> Completed online application: 17 Sept 2020
> Uploaded documents: 18 Sept 2020
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used: 26 September 2020
> Invited to upload facial image: 26 September 2020
> Uploaded facial image: 26 September
> 
> Waiting...


Approved - Received email 4 March 
Wait for BRP. 😊


----------



## aliyaaliya4326

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - FLR
Completed online application: 2 December 2020
Uploaded documents: 5 December 2020

Booked biometrics appointment: 5 December 2020
Attended biometrics appointment: 30 December 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: 4th March 2021
Received BRP: Waiting


----------



## Caper1978

Caper1978 said:


> *Type of visa applying for: ILR (M)
> Completed online application: October 1st
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment: October 1st
> Uploaded documents: October 23rd ( had until 48 hours before the appointment)
> Booked biometric's appointment: October 28th ( none free, paid 135)
> Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
> Received BRP:* waiting


Update: 
*Received email saying visa was granted: March 11th 
Received BRP:* waiting

Thank you so much, everyone!


----------



## mcc1380

Citizenship: 
Date of online application: 18/09/2020
Date of In-Person Biometric: 28/09/2020
Date of approval: 10/12/2020
Date invitation letter received: 08/03/2021 (letter dated 23/02/2021) 
Ceremony Date: TBD


----------



## stickyfingers

stickyfingers said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation / Citizenship
> 
> Completed online application: 11 Oct 2020
> Uploaded and submitted documents: 12 Oct 2020
> Booked Biometric Appointment: 07 Nov 2020
> 
> Received letter saying approved citizenship: *29th December 2020*
> Citizenship Ceremony Invitation:


UPDATE

Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation / Citizenship

Completed online application: 11 Oct 2020
Uploaded and submitted documents: 12 Oct 2020
Booked Biometric Appointment: 07 Nov 2020

Received letter saying approved citizenship: 29th December 2020
Citizenship Ceremony Invitation: *15th March 2021 (letter dated 8th March 2021)*
Ceremony Booked: *23rd March 2021*

HAPPY


----------



## Minako

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 4 October 2020
Uploaded documents: 15 October 2020

Booked biometrics appointment: 4 October 2020
Attended biometrics appointment: 29 October 2020

Received email saying visa was granted: 15 March 2021
Received BRP: _waiting

Over the moon 🤩🥳😍_


----------



## Yousaf786

Hi,
Hope everyone is keeping well
Just got an email that my ILR(setM) is approved my timeline is below 
Online application completed on 05/10/2020
In person biometrics on 30/10/2020
Approval email received today 16/03/2021
Wish everyone waiting the best and hopefully everyone gets their applications approved.
Thank you all


----------



## mcc1380

mcc1380 said:


> Citizenship:
> Date of online application: 18/09/2020
> Date of In-Person Biometric: 28/09/2020
> Date of approval: 10/12/2020
> Date invitation letter received: 08/03/2021 (letter dated 23/02/2021)
> Ceremony Date: TBD


Date of online application: 18/09/2020
Date of In-Person Biometric: 28/09/2020
Date of approval: 10/12/2020
Date invitation letter received: 08/03/2021 (letter dated 23/02/2021)
Ceremony Date: 22/03/2021


----------



## kopfan

Application Type : ILR(Set(M))
Date of online application: 02/10/2020
Date of In-Person Biometric: 29/10/2020
Date of approval: 19/03/2021
Date of BRP arrival : Waiting

Thanks and all the best everyone.


----------



## Minako

Minako said:


> Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
> Completed online application: 4 October 2020
> Uploaded documents: 15 October 2020
> 
> Booked biometrics appointment: 4 October 2020
> Attended biometrics appointment: 29 October 2020
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: 15 March 2021
> Received BRP: _waiting
> 
> Over the moon 🤩🥳😍_


*Update:*
Received BRP: 19 March 2021


----------



## Sanahtalha

Tyne of visa: Set (M) 
Date of online Application: 8th October 2020
Uploaded Documents: 12th October 2020
Biometrics appointment attended: 3rd November 2020 
Decision Email received: 24th March 2021 
BRP: waiting 

Wait is finally over. Applied while on meter it leave so if anyone needs any help regarding maternity let me know.


----------



## Caper1978

Caper1978 said:


> Update:
> *Received email saying visa was granted: March 11th
> Received BRP:* waiting
> 
> Thank you so much, everyone!


Received BRP: March 15th, 2021


----------



## Mrs QL

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 16 Oct 2020
Uploaded documents: 10 Nov 2020
Booked biometrics appointmentt: 17 Oct 2020
Attended biometrics appointment: 13 Nov 2020 

Received email saying visa was granted: 29 March 2020 - so happy 😀 
Received BRP: _Pending_


----------



## pic3789

pic3789 said:


> Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
> Completed online application: 21 October 2020
> Uploaded documents: 8 November 2020
> 
> Invited to book a biometrics appointment: 21 October 2020 (as part of the online application)
> Biometrics appointment: 25 November 2020 (Attended)
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: _Pending_
> Received BRP: _Pending_


Update!:

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 21 October 2020
Uploaded documents: 8 November 2020

Invited to book a biometrics appointment: 21 October 2020 (as part of the online application)
Biometrics appointment: 25 November 2020 (Attended)

Received email saying visa was granted: 31/3/2021 (yay!)
Received BRP: _Pending_


----------



## mcc1380

mcc1380 said:


> Date of online application: 18/09/2020
> Date of In-Person Biometric: 28/09/2020
> Date of approval: 10/12/2020
> Date invitation letter received: 08/03/2021 (letter dated 23/02/2021)
> Ceremony Date: 22/03/2021


Type: First Adult passport after naturalisation
From: UK
Method: Online
Passport Office: HMPO Bootle
Online Application submitted: 23/03/2021
Identity verified: 23/03/2021
Documents sent: 24/03/2021
Documents delivered: 25/03/2021
Documents received by HM passport: 25/03/2021
Application approved: 01/04/2021
Passport printed and sent: 01/04/2021
Passport received: pending
Documents received: pending


----------



## kboes80

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 25 October 2020
Uploaded documents: 25 October 2020

Invited to book a biometrics appointment: 25 October 2020 (as part of the online application)
Biometrics appointment: 21 November 2020 (Attended)

Received email saying visa was granted: April 6 2021
Received BRP: _Pending_


----------



## BSH

> Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
> Completed online application: 26th Oct 2020
> Uploaded documents: 1 November 2020
> 
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment:26th Oct 2020 (as part of the online application)
> Booked biometric's appointment: 4 November 2020 (Attended)
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: _Pending_
> Received BRP: _Pending_


update:
Received email saying application was successful : 09th April 2021 @ 9:05AM.

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## mufc85

Type of visa: ILR
Date of application: 28/10/2020
Biometrics date: 17/11/2020
Approval date: 08/04/2021


----------



## kboes80

kboes80 said:


> Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
> Completed online application: 25 October 2020
> Uploaded documents: 25 October 2020
> 
> Invited to book a biometrics appointment: 25 October 2020 (as part of the online application)
> Biometrics appointment: 21 November 2020 (Attended)
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: April 6 2021
> Received BRP: _Pending_


UPDATE
Received BRP: April 12 2021


----------



## mufc85

mufc85 said:


> Type of visa: ILR
> Date of application: 28/10/2020
> Biometrics date: 17/11/2020
> Approval date: 08/04/2021


BRP received: 12/04/2021

However they sent it to my old address. I have logged with with it TNT. TNT will have to get confirmation from the Home Office about address change even though I notified them about a month ago!. How long will this take? 

Thanks


----------



## BSH

> Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
> Completed online application: 26th Oct 2020
> Uploaded documents: 1 November 2020
> 
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment:26th Oct 2020 (as part of the online application)
> Booked biometric's appointment: 4 November 2020 (Attended)
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: _Pending_
> Received BRP: _Pending_
> 
> 
> 
> update:
> Received email saying application was successful : 09th April 2021 @ 9:05AM.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help.
Click to expand...

Update: 
Received BRP: 13th April 2021 @ 12:30PM.

Once again thank you everyone for the help.


----------



## singh59

Applied for ILR Route : SET (M) Spouse - 5 Years route
Date application sent : 24/10/2020
Payment Debited: 24/10/2020
Documents Submitted Online: 25/10/2020
Date Biometrics Submitted in person : 12/11/2020
Approval/Refusal Received: Email on 07/04/2021
BRP Card Received :BRP delivered 12/04/2021


----------



## Happy2015

Hubby's timeline:
SET(M)
02/11/2020 Applied online
09/11/2020 Submitted documents
30/11/2020 Biometric appointment
16/04/2021 Received Approval email
Waiting BRP


----------



## 1990zus

Indefinite Leave to Remain(5 Year Route)
1 Nov 2020 Applied online
3 Nov 2020 Submitted documents
10 Nov 2020 Biometric appointment
16 April 2021 Received Approval email @ 12:24PM

took 5 months and 7 days  from biometrics appointment
good luck everyone

waiting for BRP now..


----------



## Jen1234

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 6 Nov 2020
Attended biometrics appointment: 20 Nov 2020 Received email saying visa was granted: 21 Apr 2021
Received BRP: Pending


----------



## Janna85

Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
Completed online application: 03 November 2020
Uploaded documents: 14 November 2020
Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 03 November 2020 (as part of the online application)
Booked biometric's appointment: 17 November 2020 (Attended)
Received email saying visa was granted: 17 April 2021
Received BRP: 21 April 2021


----------



## Jen1234

Jen1234 said:


> Type of visa applying for: Set(M) - ILR
> Completed online application: 6 Nov 2020
> Attended biometrics appointment: 20 Nov 2020 Received email saying visa was granted: 21 Apr 2021
> Received BRP: Pending


BRP received: 23 Apr 2021


----------



## amymac

*Type of visa applying for:* ILR SET(M)
*Completed online application: *21 Nov 2020
*Biometrics appointment in Glasgow: *16 Dec 2020
*Email with approval:* 30 April 2021
*BRP received:* 19 May 2021


----------



## mrmati85

UPDATE!!
*Type of visa applying for: ILR SET M
Completed online application: 13 DECEMBER 2020
Uploaded documents: 05 JAN 2021

Booked biometric's appointment: 09 JAN 2021

Received email saying visa was granted: 21 MAY 2021
Received BRP: waiting...*


----------



## fran8902003

*Type of visa applying for: ILR SET M
Completed online application: 10 DECEMBER 2020
Uploaded documents: 13 December 2020

Booked biometric's appointment: 06 JAN 2021

Received email saying visa was granted: 21 MAY 2021
Received BRP: waiting...*


----------



## Snooky1979

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET M
Completed online application: 08 DECEMBER 2020
Uploaded documents: 08 December 2020

Booked biometric's appointment: 06 JAN 2021

Received email saying visa was granted: 19 MAY 2021
Received BRP: 21 MAY 2021


----------



## clever-octopus

clever-octopus said:


> *Type of visa applying for: *Naturalisation as a British citizen
> *Completed online application: *8 December 2020
> *Uploaded documents: *9 December 2020
> *Biometrics appointment:* 10 February


*Approval: *14th May 2021 (received letter by post on 22nd May)

What a journey it's been!


----------



## fran8902003

fran8902003 said:


> *Type of visa applying for: ILR SET M
> Completed online application: 10 DECEMBER 2020
> Uploaded documents: 13 December 2020
> 
> Booked biometric's appointment: 06 JAN 2021
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: 21 MAY 2021
> Received BRP: waiting...*


*Received BRP: 26 May 2021*


----------



## Hobbiton

Hobbiton said:


> My timeline 🙂
> 
> Type of visa applying for: ILR (Set M)
> Completed online application: 21/12/2020
> Uploaded documents: 15/01/2021
> 
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment: (part of application)
> Booked biometric's appointment: 19/01/2021
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
> Received BRP: waiting


Recivied email saying visa was granted: 03/06/2021 at 14:20pm
Recivied BRP: waiting


----------



## mrmati85

*visa applying for: ILR SET M
Completed online application: 13 DECEMBER 2020
Uploaded documents: 05 JAN 2021

Booked biometric's appointment: 09 JAN 2021

Received email saying visa was granted: 21 MAY 2021
Received BRP: 29 MAY 2021*


----------



## Hobbiton

Hobbiton said:


> Recivied email saying visa was granted: 03/06/2021 at 14:20pm
> Recivied BRP: waiting


Brp recivied: 08/06/2021 by TNT, signature was required. Finally it’s over 👏🏼👏🏼


----------



## gauleh

clever-octopus said:


> *Approval: *14th May 2021 (received letter by post on 22nd May)
> 
> What a journey it's been!


Thank you for your huge help to the society. Despite applying for your own, you have helped many people who are very much appreciated although them and myself can only say thank you.

Time of Visa - ILR Set (M)
Online Application - 23 Dec 2020
Bio-metric Appointment - 26 Jan 2021
Received email - 3rd Jun 2021
Brp Received - 09 Jun 2021


----------



## readynow

Here is my timeline
Submitted online application: April 15 2021(standard application)
Submitted document : 29th April 2021
Biometric :12th May 2021
Application granted mail:24th May
Biometric card: expecting within 7 days from today


----------



## Bdritchie

Bdritchie said:


> Update:
> Received an email asking for missing documents: 25/02/21
> 
> I sent the documents in three hours later. They said I was missing my consent forms but I'm certain I uploaded them- I even paid for document checking before I submitted everything in January and that service came back saying everything was good to go, so. Hopefully that'll be the only hurdle


UPDATE:
*Type of visa applying for: FLR-M (First extension)
Completed online application: 20/12/2020
Uploaded documents: 13/01/2021

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 20/12/2020
Booked biometric's appointment: 18/01/2021 (Belfast)

//Received an email saying that there may be a delay with my application due to covid-19: 06/02/2021

Received email saying visa was granted: 28/06/2021
Received BRP: waiting... 


So I reached out to my MP at the six month point last Monday and today I've received a decision. Hope this is helpful for anyone still waiting. *


----------

